# UK Certificate of Coverage



## Andrea92x (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi, 
I am self employed living in England ( US citizen ) can someone please link me on how to get a certificate of coverage for tax purposes. I can't find it anywhere, and was hoping to do it online.

Thanks so much


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just an addendum here - Andrea has posted elsewhere that she is self-employed in the UK and needs to back-file in the US so that she can sponsor her NRA husband for a visa.

What she needs is info about applying for the certificate of "social security" coverage in the UK (because she is paying her social insurances as part of her self-employment set-up).


----------



## NatGold (Jul 9, 2019)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just an addendum here - Andrea has posted elsewhere that she is self-employed in the UK and needs to back-file in the US so that she can sponsor her NRA husband for a visa.
> 
> What she needs is info about applying for the certificate of "social security" coverage in the UK (because she is paying her social insurances as part of her self-employment set-up).


From previous experience, it's quite hard to obtain the official certificate of coverage.
Most people just add something along the lines of 

"Taxpayer is exempt from self-employment tax in accordance with Revenue Procedures 80-56, 84-54, and Revenue Ruling 92-9" 

Then attach some type of confirmation of their social security taxes paid. 

I know, not the official way as described by the IRS, but a good way to go about it if you cannot get the official certificate of coverage (A1) from the UK government.

Try here: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...elf-employed-in-european-economic-area-ca3837

But it seems more for the EU, than for the US audience.


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

This is the US/UK totalization agreement and on page 4 it details how to get that certificate of coverage and what address you need to use to get a copy. 

https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10199.pdf

I hope this helps!


----------

